# How long did it take your puppy to get used to a lead?



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly can finally go out for her first walk on Tuesday. I have been practicing 4 or 5 mins a day in the garden on her lead doing 3 steps and then treating, but as soon as she can't see a treat, she just wants to roll around and bite the lead! I have visions of me walking down the road dangling treats in front of her nose, and her rolling around on her back getting tangled in her lead!

How long did it take for your pup to get used to it? 

Lottie x


----------



## Mary-Alice (Apr 10, 2013)

It was very frustrating for the first couple of weeks, especially after looking forward to it so much, but perseverance pays off.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

walk a little faster...that way the puppy has to keep up with you and they forget about the lead...that is advice our trainer gave us


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

As with most things, I was worried for no reason. I started walking her using a harness instead of a collar, which she much prefers! We have been on 4 walks now and she is as good as gold - trotting along beside me, stopping for the occasional sniff and trying to chase birds.

What a good girl! I like your advice Amanda, she definitely does better when. Keep her marching along!


----------

